# Baby Froglets, Are They Ready??



## Etch83 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have some Leucomelas in a tilted container with water in it. They have been tadpoles for quite some time but recently have grown legs and sucked up their tail. Throughout the day, and right now, thay are climbing up the sides of the container out of the water. I assume that means that they should be put into my tank but i'm not sure if their ready because they have not fully generated their color. Any Help?


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but from what I've read at this point they are ready for their grow out container. It can be anything from a plastic shoe box to a 10 gallon tank where they have just a little bit of water in a corner if you want so that they can still transition from water to land. I've only had one so far. I put in a sterilite container with a puddle of water not enough to cover his head in one corner and I used Leca and Moss to cover the rest of the container and leaf litter and a bit of pothos on top of the moss. He still liked to sit in that water for several days after absorbing the tail but now he's officially out and hiding somewhere in the leaf litter. You should have springtails and fruit flies ready for them to eat at this point.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

I will let someone more experienced chime in for a definite answer.. but from my understanding.. they are definately ready to go. I have seen some put in their tanks with still some of the tail to absorb.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

If they have crawled out of the water, then put them in a grow out tank. For a grow out tank just put sphagnum moss with lots of leaf litter.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

At this point the 2 most important criteria to meet is food, and a sense of security. This is my opinion. When my Tincs left the water, they were virtually invisible(hiding) for a few days. After they feel secure and have food to hunt, they will be more and more outgoing. Good luck with your little Leucs!

JBear


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

well here goes. 

your frogs are probably good to transition to a new container however its a sensitive time for them and if possible i suggest one of two things;

1 you can leave the froglets in the container they are in (if there is a land and water portion available, and if you can put a lid on the container) they will be fine in that same container for the first week or two.

2 this is how i do it: raise tads in the small round glad plastic containers. when the tadpoles look like they are about to morph (from legs have emerged) i drain some of the water and place the entire glad container into another grow-out and tilt it slightly. this allows the froglets to emerge at their convenience and ensures that there isnt unnecessary stress placed on the animals.

i have to disagree with jbear though. it is unwise to add food to the grow-out containers until the froglet's tail is completely absorbed, they DO NOT eat during this time and adding food will increase the stress on the animals potentially creating enough stress to kill te animal (it HAS happened to me) 

after a week or so food should be added. also something to note is that froglets just emerging from the water can be VERY lethargic, they may seem ill or even dead and dont respond to touch etc. dont worry as its normal and they will be fine within a few days.

james


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

james67 said:


> i have to disagree with jbear though. it is unwise to add food to the grow-out containers until the froglet's tail is completely absorbed, they DO NOT eat during this time and adding food will increase the stress on the animals potentially creating enough stress to kill te animal (it HAS happened to me)
> 
> james


I thought the OP said the tails were absorbed entirely. To seed a grow out tank is common practice.

JBear


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I provide a container for all of my tadpoles in which there is a pond area and a shallow gradient of gravel or flourite that is seeded with springtails and covered with leaf litter. The springs won't disturb a tadpole in the water, and I generally think that the frogs know better than I do when they're ready to come out of the water.


----------



## ryank458 (Aug 5, 2010)

If they come completely out of the water on their own they are ready to stay out. I agree with all the above posts. I think everyone has a different way of doing the same thing. Like previsouly stated they will not eat anything while there tail is absorbed. I think it'd be ok to add a few flys towards the end of tail absorption but, not to many to stress them out. When they get hungry they will hunt them out if they are still moving.


----------

